# New Record Cast Sat 3-12-11



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

This was the record breaker. 150 gram, .31 Sakuma, 6500 with a Zzeta cage and the old trusty TTR.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqj-1r2VH5w

Tommy


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Well done, Tommy.

Great casting!

Blaine


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Thanks Blaine. 

Texas was a blast!!

Come on down to Shallotte.

Tommy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

Tommy first class cast and well deserved for all the hard practice that you have put into refining your high swing. 

Also with inspiration from Jerry I can see why it was a fantastic cast. 

Keep them flying


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Very nicely done. What is scary, is I am sure watching in slo-mo, you see things that can improve...  (DO NOT study any more of your casts looking for improvement, enough is enough!)


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

thekingfeeder said:


> Very nicely done. What is scary, is I am sure watching in slo-mo, you see things that can improve...  (DO NOT study any more of your casts looking for improvement, enough is enough!)


Robert, you are right...


----------



## justinstewart (Nov 23, 2007)

congratulations!


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

HOLY F.......did not know that was even in the realm of possible! Congrats!


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

tommy " THE HITMAN" farmer , you are the man


----------



## Mater Man (May 10, 2009)

Awsome !


----------



## wannabe (Mar 6, 2011)

congrats, didnt make it to shallotte this weekend to see ya,ll hope to in april.


----------

